# Neversummer for a beginner?



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Their boards run stiff. So if you want one, run towars the more flexible end of their decks. Check their web site for info. Other than than that, you'll be good to go. A good friend just started riding last year. He got a Legacy a few weeks ago. Said it took a bit to get used, but he is riding it well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

As Sedition said...their boards run stiffer (i.e. Premier and such). HOwever they're boards are bombproof and high quality. As was mentioned go for their softer boards when trying out (SL is a great one). But you cannot go wrong with any of them. THe learning curve will be different depending on the board. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

K ill check it out and go with their softest free ride board. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I would look at the SL or heritage or premier in that order. I rode them all as demos this year. The T5 will be a bit much, as will the summit. The three listed will freeride beyond your ability for some time to come..the SL was my favorite for sure...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah i was just looking at the SL and i think that will be the board im going with. My next question is what length board should i go with from the stats from my original post. I read somewhere that weight will not make much of dif with the never summer so should i go with the 155 or 158? Thanks for being so patient.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I would say a 155. Others might dissagree. As your still learning somewhat, a 155 will be a little more agile. Since NS decks are a bit stiffer, it will also hold at speed, and you'll be able to grow into it. Also, once you progress, I assure you that you will want to do/try some freestyle stuff. A 155 is good for that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

i'm about your size, and felt pretty comfortable learning on a 155 for my first time. I bought a 157 and its all good.

I have no idea if running a stiffer board would make you want to tend toward a shorter board or not.

I would probably go with the 158 myself, as i'll probably progress to more powder riding before i try more park / freestyle riding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm 5'9 at 165 and I ride the NS SL. I do a lot of high speed (straight line/no carving), some jumps, and an occasional rail. It's too stiff for me to bust out crazy butters or whatever, but it holds up really well when things get fast. The board will grab and throw you on your face if you're not paying attention. It also takes a finer bit of control to get the thing to do what you want. It exaggerates my controls by like 10x.


If you're just linking turns why don't you get something cheaper? Chances are you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between a big expensive board and a cheaper beginner board. Besides.. no matter how sturdy NS are they're not indestructible. I put a core shot on the nose of mine running over a stray bolt, if you're just learning you're gonna run into stuff and jack it up before you get good enough to really see what it can do for you. Save your money for a season pass so you can improve your riding!

Just my 2 cents. I had an Arbor Formula before this and it was a good beginner board. Dumb thing blew apart after one season though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your help!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

I got a NS SL 158, im 5'8" 185lbs, i got the board after renting for a season before. I totally agree with above that if you're not paying attention and/or beginner, catching an edge occurs easily. I have to say that my learning curve on this board is exponential since I ridden a softer/shorter board afterwards and I was able to control much better than before. 

This board definitely well built, stable at fast speeds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for the advice i think i may end up saving the NS for my second board down the line. it seems like everyone agrees it is a little advanced for a beginner. Talked to snowolf and think i may end up going with an Atomic to start my career off with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

RobK said:


> thanks for the advice i think i may end up saving the NS for my second board down the line. it seems like everyone agrees it is a little advanced for a beginner. Talked to snowolf and think i may end up going with an Atomic to start my career off with.


What snowolf convinced you to go Atomic? No way? Haha J/K. Good choice. I just got my Atomic Axum in and will be heading to Tahoe to test her out!

Which Atomic board did you go with? Coldsmoke? Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Whats Rob. I have been riding for about 6 years now and I have rode on alot of boards all sizes brands blah blah blah

I am a hurge Burton fan! I have 3 boards and the burton indie is new to me this season and its the best board i have ever rode on! smooth at speed and grabs an edge perfect!

I have a friend who i lent the board to to learn on and hes going down intermidate and hes only been 4 times so.

just my 5 cents


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

I believe i will go with either the cold smoke or the Radon, is what snowolf recommended. It seems that Atomic makes some great boards and everyone that rides'em seems to agree, so i think i will jump on the band wagon. For bindings i am either going to go with Rome targa or 390's (seems like everyone has nothing but good to say) and boots im going to have to make a weekend of it and head to chicago or indianapolis and find a good shop with plenty of different types to try on ( i live in a small hick town).


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

RobK said:


> I believe i will go with either the cold smoke or the Radon, is what snowolf recommended. It seems that Atomic makes some great boards and everyone that rides'em seems to agree, so i think i will jump on the band wagon. For bindings i am either going to go with Rome targa or 390's (seems like everyone has nothing but good to say) and boots im going to have to make a weekend of it and head to chicago or indianapolis and find a good shop with plenty of different types to try on ( i live in a small hick town).


Good choices for boards.

In regards to bindings...very good choices. I have ridden both and currently use Targa bindings. They are paired with my Anthem. I'm using Ride Delta's with my Atomic board (that combo is my freestyle combo).

Yes certainly try on as many boots as you can. Also when trying them on, don't just stand and feel or take a couple steps. I recommend walking a good 6-7 feet in each direction so you can get a good feel for any pinch or pressure points. I use the DC balance boots. To me they are extremely comfortable and very light.

Good luck!


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I would suggest getting boots first and then find bindings that fit the boots well. Not all boots and binding work together and at least you can make sure you get the right size bindings to fit the boots as well....


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

people seem to get along very well with the hatchet also. nice lookin board as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the help! It sure makes choosing equipment a hell of alot easier with all you guys knowledge. Thanks. I will def get the boots before bindings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah rome targas are very good bindings, wish i could try the 390's to compare!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for the clarification!


----------

